# Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger



## hempsmoker (12. Oktober 2009)

*Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

Hey zusammen,

ich schließ mich mal nem anderen Foren-User an und wollte auf diesem Wege mal wissen, was es denn für gute Bücher für Java-Programmierung gibt, die erstmal noch nicht allzuviel Grundwissen voraussetzen. 

Mich hat das Thema schon immer sehr interessiert, hatte aber nie die Zeit mich da richtig reinzuversetzen. Jetzt wäre es für mich eine Möglichkeit mich beruflich ein wenig umzuorientieren, da bei mir Firmenintern die meisten Anwendungen auf Java basieren.
Wollte mir halt erstmal ein wenig Grundwissen aufbauen und mir das später dann per Studium noch "zertifizieren" lassen . 

Also: Her mit euren Vorschlägen


----------



## Kadauz (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

Wenn du wirklich von vorne anfagen willst und nicht viel Ahnung (Programmieren) hast, kann ich dir das hier empfehlen:
Das Einsteigerseminar Objektorientierte Programmierung in Java: Der methodische und ausführliche Einstieg: Amazon.de: Alexander Niemann: Bücher

Dies ist aber wirklich als reiner Einstieg gedacht, zum Nachschlagen eher weniger.


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

Danke dir! Das Buch hört sich genau nach dem an was ich suche! Was die Ahnung vom Programmieren angeht: In meiner Realschulzeit hatten wir in der Woche 2 Stunden Informatik und haben mit Qbasic rumgespielt . Also ein gewisses Grundverständnis für die Sache ist schon da, logisches Denken fällt mir (meistens) auch nicht all zu schwer , aber wie gesagt, ist schon ne kleine Weile her.


----------



## _V_ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

Im ersten Semester habe ich mir das Buch : Java ist auch eine Insel: Programmieren mit der Java Platform, Standard Edition - Version 6: Amazon.de: Christian Ullenboom: Bücher
gekauft, es beginnt von ganz unten und geht bis zu Schnittstellen-Programmieren/Netzwerk usw.
Super Beispiele, verständlich, guter Autor


----------



## Akkuschrauber (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

Biste dir sicher, dass das wirklich was für nen Anfänger ist? Also ich hab mir das vor kurzem auch gekauft und muss sagen, als erstes Java Buch finde ich das nen bissel heftig...


----------



## Kadauz (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Biste dir sicher, dass das wirklich was für nen Anfänger ist? Also ich hab mir das vor kurzem auch gekauft und muss sagen, als erstes Java Buch finde ich das nen bissel heftig...



Java ist auch eine Insel eignet sich meiner Meinung nach für Leute, die schon etwas Programmiererfahrung (andere Sprachen) mitbringen. Um Java und/oder Programmieren ohne Erfahrung zu erlernen ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet.


----------



## _V_ (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Biste dir sicher, dass das wirklich was für nen Anfänger ist? Also ich hab mir das vor kurzem auch gekauft und muss sagen, als erstes Java Buch finde ich das nen bissel heftig...





"Sprechen Sie Java?" ist sehr einfach geschrieben


----------



## hempsmoker (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

Nochmal Danke an Euch alle! Hab mir jetzt das Buch was mir Kadauz empfohlen hat geholt, das ist wirklich super. Vermittelt einem alles von Beginn an. Parallel dazu mach ich auch so ein interaktives Java-Tutorial im Netz: Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java . Beides zusammen ist echt super! 
Hab schon ziemlich viele (kleine) Programme geschrieben, wird einem alles schön Stück für Stück näher gebracht. Macht auch ziemlich viel Spaß. Vor allem wenn man merkt, dass man immer weniger Leichtsinnsfehler macht und auch langsam beginnt, das was man da macht zu verstehen . 

Also, danke nochmal!


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

Nimm das Ebook Java ist auch eine Insel. Ist sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. November 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

mal sehen, vielleicht führ ich mir das auch mal zu gemüte . jetzt erstmal das andere, das vermittelt den stoff wirklich gut. Fang auch langsam an, in ein paar übungsaufgaben eigene Ideen einzubaun - fördert ganz schön die kreativität und strengt das hirn an


----------



## Kadauz (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

"Programmieren ist Kunst"


----------



## hempsmoker (3. November 2009)

*AW: Ultimatives Java-Buch für Anfänger*

Ja, so könnte man das sagen


----------

